

Drexel study questions 21-day quarantine period for Ebola - supermatou
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2014/10/15/drexel.study.questions.21.day.quarantine.period.ebola

======
supermatou
Here's the study itself: [http://currents.plos.org/outbreaks/article/on-the-
quarantine...](http://currents.plos.org/outbreaks/article/on-the-quarantine-
period-for-ebola-virus/)

